
Brooklyn Bar Menu Generator - ca98am79
http://www.brooklynbarmenus.com/
======
ostyn
We want details! How does their algorithm work? What database does it pull
from? Can it be altered to generate rom-com titles and casts?

------
ArekDymalski
"miniature sardine bun" ignited a mixture of horror and curiosity in me

